# Internet einrichten



## Gabi (16. September 2003)

Hi,

bitte helft mir. Im Handbuch von A-Online steht folgendes:
*
Allgemeine TCP/IP Einstellungen

IP Adresse des VPN Servers: xx.x.x.xxx
DNS Server 1: xxx.x.xx.xx
DNS Server 2: xxx.x.xx.xx
DNS Domäne: nothing
DNS Host: nothing

Netzwerk-Einstellungen

Dynamische IP Adresse: Yes
Statische IP Adresse: No
Subnet Mask: No
Gateway: No
Netbios über TCP/IP aktivieren: No
Access Protokoll: PPTP/PPP

Einstellungen für die Netzwerkkarte

Gateway: Default
IP Adresse: xx.x.x.xxx
Subnet Mask: xxx.xxx.xxx.x
*
Was muss ich "wo" im Linux einstellen, dass ich ins Internet komme?
Also die Netzwerkkarte hab ich schon konfiguriert, das war nicht schwer.
Aber bei den weiteren Einstellungen .... da steh ich an!  

Ach ja, ich hab mir das neue Suse 8.2 rauf gespielt.

Ich wäre für eine Hilfe echt dankbar ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

Hi Gabi,




> Also die Netzwerkkarte hab ich schon konfiguriert, das war nicht schwer.


tja so wie ich das sehe hast du ja bereits alles konfiguriert .

Die Netzwerkkarte muss auf DHCP eingestellt werden:


> Netzwerk-Einstellungen
> 
> Dynamische IP Adresse: Yes
> Statische IP Adresse: No
> ...




mach mal ein *ifconfig* und schau ob du eine IP Adresse beziehen konntest.

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Hi Gabi,
> 
> mach mal ein ifconfig und schau ob du eine IP Adresse beziehen konntest.
> ...



Hallo Habenix,

wenn ich ifconfig eingebe, kommt dann folgendes:

linux:~ # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:79:13:30
          inet addr:10.0.0.140  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:7dff:fe79:1330/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:12 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:24
          collisions:204 txqueuelen:100
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:820 (820.0 b)
          Interrupt:9 Base address:0x1060

ppp0      Link encapoint-to-Point Protocol
          inet addr:10.0.0.140  P-t-P:10.0.0.138  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:88 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:84 (84.0 b)

linux:~ #

Ich hoffe, diese Angaben nützt niemand aus!

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

sowas zu hoffen ist schlecht...die angaben über die netzwerkarte  die du konfigurieren möchtest hätte  auch gereicht 


```
eth1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:E0:7D:79:13:30
inet addr:10.0.0.140 Bcast:10.0.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:7dff:fe79:1330/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:12 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:24
collisions:204 txqueuelen:100
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:820 (820.0 b)
Interrupt:9 Base address:0x1060


ppp0 Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
inet addr:10.0.0.140 P-t-P:10.0.0.138 Mask:255.255.255.255
UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:88 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:84 (84.0 b)
```

Etwas muss da schief gelaufen sein du hast 2 gleiche IP-Adressen. 
Hängt die ppp0 an einem router oder modem?

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *sowas zu hoffen ist schlecht...die angaben über die netzwerkarte  die du konfigurieren möchtest hätte  auch gereicht
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

mea culpa! falscher  Button


----------



## melmager (17. September 2003)

ok das mit der doppelten ip wurde schon gesagt

was noch fehlt sind deine internetprovider einstellungen
zugangscode / passwort ....

Yast2 / Netzwerk Basis / 

dann halt dsl oder isdn je nach dem was du hast


----------



## Gabi (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *ok das mit der doppelten ip wurde schon gesagt
> 
> was noch fehlt sind deine internetprovider einstellungen
> ...



Also theoretisch muss ich nur die *Netzwerkkarte* mit der IP-Adresse und 255.255.255.0 und *DSL* mit meinen Benutzerdaten konfigurieren? 
Sollte es dann funktionieren? hmm ... es geht nicht! Ich könnte mir die Haare raufen! *heul* ... Warum ist das soooooo schwer?


----------



## Habenix (18. September 2003)

Wenn du DSL hast wird die IP dynamisch vergeben also muss die Karte so Konfiguriert werden damit sie DHCP anfragen annimt. Hast du das gemacht?
Sind alle Kabel richtig angeschlossen?





> was noch fehlt sind deine internetprovider einstellungen
> zugangscode / passwort ....
> 
> Yast2 / Netzwerk Basis /
> ...


----------



## Gabi (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Wenn du DSL hast wird die IP dynamisch vergeben also muss die Karte so Konfiguriert werden damit sie DHCP anfragen annimt. Hast du das gemacht?
> Sind alle Kabel richtig angeschlossen? *



Hi,

ja das habe ich gemacht. Die Kabel sind richtig angeschlossen, ich hab auf dem selben Rechner Windows drauf und geh mit diesem ins Internet, also da gehts. 

Es wird immer geschrieben:
*Beim Laden von http://www.google.at ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten:
Unbekannter Rechner http://www.google.at*
Wobei das nichts mit google zutun hat, denn das kommt auch bei alle anderen Adressen auch.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (18. September 2003)

Hi Gabi,

also erstmal denk ich wir reden aneinander vorbei.
2tens hast du dein Problem in 2 Threads erörtert. klick
somit ist es wirklich schwierig dir vernünftige Antworten zu geben weil keiner hier wirklich Lust hat deine einzelnen Post rauszusuchen
Und noch ne blöde Frage: wieso VPN-Server?Wozu brauchst du den? Musst du da einen VPN Tunnel bauen? Wenn ja erklärt das so manches..

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Hi Gabi,
> 
> also erstmal denk ich wir reden aneinander vorbei.*



In wie fern meinst Du das?



> *2tens hast du dein Problem in 2 Threads erörtert. klick
> somit ist es wirklich schwierig dir vernünftige Antworten zu geben weil keiner hier wirklich Lust hat deine einzelnen Post rauszusuchen.*



Ja, ich weis!    Da für möcht ich mich auch entschuldigen Ich weis auch nicht was ich mir da gedacht habe. Tut mir leid!



> *
> Und noch ne blöde Frage: wieso VPN-Server?Wozu brauchst du den? Musst du da einen VPN Tunnel bauen? Wenn ja erklärt das so manches..
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Also ich weis ja nicht mal was und für was VPN steht! Es wird nur unter Windows verlangt. Ich habe das ganze nur mal angegeben, dass man sehen kann, welche Einstellungen für Windows sind und das es damit leichter ist mir zu helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## hulmel (18. September 2003)

Welche Version benutzt Du jetzt eigentlich?
Falls 8.1(wie im anderen Thread beschrieben) solltest Du mal nur DSL konfigurieren. SuSE8.1 konnte kein DSL einrichten, wenn vorher ein Netzwerk konfiguriert wurde.
Bin ich auch mal drüber gestolpert.


----------



## Gabi (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *Welche Version benutzt Du jetzt eigentlich?
> Falls 8.1(wie im anderen Thread beschrieben) solltest Du mal nur DSL konfigurieren. SuSE8.1 konnte kein DSL einrichten, wenn vorher ein Netzwerk konfiguriert wurde.
> Bin ich auch mal drüber gestolpert. *



Mittlerweile hab ich SuSE 8.2. Allerdings nur vom Heft "PC Welt"! Was keinen Unterschied machen sollte.

Also dann im YaST die Netzwerkkarten deinstallieren/löschen und nur DSL einrichten und dann wieder die Karten!? Bin ich da richtig?

Ok, ich probiers ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (18. September 2003)

Ich hab jetzt "adsl-1.0.2-16.i386.rpm" installiert und jetzt funktioniert es! *freu* ...

Ich weis zwar leider die zusammenhänge nicht warum das jetzt funktioniert (wäre bei einer neu inst. sehr nützlich), aber die Freude
ist dennoch riesen groß   

Vielen Dank für all Eure Antworten. 

Liebe Güße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (19. September 2003)

phhhhuuu war das ne schwere Geburt *freumichfürdich*

*closed*


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## JoelH (19. September 2003)

*hmm,*

der wichtigste Link zum Thema DSL und LInux => http://www.adsl4linux.de/


----------

